# Positive news for cancelled cycles



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I saw this article in Science Daily about cancelled cycles followed by a FET and thought it was really positive in terms of final outcome.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120704124319.htm

J xxx


----------

